# Cpees Evaluation and PE Eligibility



## muhendis (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Engineers:

I graduated from Turkey in 2005 and received my BS 4 year degree in civil engineering. After that I did my MS degree in Civil/ transportation engineering in Marquette University, Milwaukee Wisconsin and completed that in 2007. I passed EIT test in 10/2007. I applied for FE certification.I got my BS degree courses evaluated by CPEES per request of the Wisconsin Board. Cpees decided that I have 12 credits human/social science courses are deficient. Upon this decision, Board of Wisconsin wrote me a letter saying because of the deficient courses, I have to provide them 3 years experience letter. Well, I do not have that at the moment. My concern is eligibility to take PE exam and get PE certification. Has anybody in Wisconsin dealt with a situation like this so far?

And I wrote a letter to Board saying I would like to compensate those 12 credits from any US college and get my EIT certification PE exam eligibility in 2010 as well. I have not heard from them yet. Do you have any suggestions? Would I solve the problem, if I would take those 12 credits or would I have to wait 3 years to get EIT certification and 4 extra years to get eligibility to sit down for PE exam?

Thanks.

Omer


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ I don't think that you need to wait so long. Most states don't really care how much experience you have after the FE, just that you have 4 years after college (maybe less for a master's degree) to take the PE.

I'm pretty sure the Wisconsin board works along those lines too.

I hope this helps!


----------



## karnati (Mar 27, 2008)

muhendis said:


> Hello Engineers:
> I graduated from Turkey in 2005 and received my BS 4 year degree in civil engineering. After that I did my MS degree in Civil/ transportation engineering in Marquette University, Milwaukee Wisconsin and completed that in 2007. I passed EIT test in 10/2007. I applied for FE certification.I got my BS degree courses evaluated by CPEES per request of the Wisconsin Board. Cpees decided that I have 12 credits human/social science courses are deficient. Upon this decision, Board of Wisconsin wrote me a letter saying because of the deficient courses, I have to provide them 3 years experience letter. Well, I do not have that at the moment. My concern is eligibility to take PE exam and get PE certification. Has anybody in Wisconsin dealt with a situation like this so far?
> 
> And I wrote a letter to Board saying I would like to compensate those 12 credits from any US college and get my EIT certification PE exam eligibility in 2010 as well. I have not heard from them yet. Do you have any suggestions? Would I solve the problem, if I would take those 12 credits or would I have to wait 3 years to get EIT certification and 4 extra years to get eligibility to sit down for PE exam?
> ...


omer,

could you please tell me howlong cpees took to evaluate your credentials? i am going to start this process soon. also did your university from turkey send course descriptions to cpees directly? or did you mail them to cpees?

Thanks,

karnati


----------



## muhendis (Mar 31, 2008)

karnati said:


> omer,could you please tell me howlong cpees took to evaluate your credentials? i am going to start this process soon. also did your university from turkey send course descriptions to cpees directly? or did you mail them to cpees?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> karnati


My evaluation took almost one month. One of my friends whom I gave the power of authorization in Turkey took care of the paper work.


----------



## da_engineer (Apr 1, 2008)

Omer, first of all you are not the only one, so don't take it personally, then you are lucky to be in Wisconsin, if you were in IL you couldn't even take FE exam. I would suggest taking some humanities courses while you can, since when you get older it gets more difficult. Don't take it personally either, ABET and later NCEES is quite though with accredication process and they cut off many people with requirements such as Humanities (even though I am sure you took tons of them, but mostly in Turkey they are zero credit, so they don't worth here). I wouldn't say they do a perfect job but they are the only ones who determines the accerediation. Also make sure you get several copies of the report, they have tendency to re-evaluate after 2 years, where they will be charging more money. Plus, you may end up taking more courses with re-evaluation. It is a new world with all these new changes, but that is what it is. Good luck, you are not the only one. I know so many good engineers from schools like METU who is diploma doesnt' worth jack. Hang in there...


----------



## rohitss (Apr 7, 2008)

da_engineer said:


> Omer, first of all you are not the only one, so don't take it personally, then you are lucky to be in Wisconsin, if you were in IL you couldn't even take FE exam. I would suggest taking some humanities courses while you can, since when you get older it gets more difficult. Don't take it personally either, ABET and later NCEES is quite though with accredication process and they cut off many people with requirements such as Humanities (even though I am sure you took tons of them, but mostly in Turkey they are zero credit, so they don't worth here). I wouldn't say they do a perfect job but they are the only ones who determines the accerediation. Also make sure you get several copies of the report, they have tendency to re-evaluate after 2 years, where they will be charging more money. Plus, you may end up taking more courses with re-evaluation. It is a new world with all these new changes, but that is what it is. Good luck, you are not the only one. I know so many good engineers from schools like METU who is diploma doesnt' worth jack. Hang in there...



Omer you are not the only one for sure..Everyone who has gone through the process has had problems with it..They only find 21% of degrees "substantially equivalent" to ABET...Follow this tread http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...l=cpees.....You need to bring the inconsistent evaluations and the virtual monopoly the baord has granted to cpees to thier notice at a public hearing..get your credentials evaluated by AACROA and convinence the board either alone or with a group of foreign grads to accept their evalaution...


----------

